# Sending parcels back home from Dubai



## Jim's_a_Thai_Fox (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey there,

Like quite a few peeps I know, I was given my marching orders last week (no hard feelings, I actually didn't care for my job that much and will head back to Thailand).

However, given the baggage limitations at the airport, I am thinking of sending a box of stuff ahead of me.

Can you recommend the best way to go about this?

When I say best, I guess I mean a combination of things - fastest? Is Airmail stupidly expensive? By boat? too slow... courier? postal system?

I would think the parcel would weigh about 10-20kgs.

Cheers for any hints/tips that could help would be great (I was thinking, you might even know the best airline I could go on that would allow me to have 60-70kg of luggage!!!)

Cheers, and keep your eyes open for a massive p*ss up towards the end of the month 

James


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

welll, I sent airmail, DHL a real small package, a dead camera with no battery or mem card, to the US from here and it costed be a whopping 370 AED. Could have bought a new one but was too late


Anyway UPS/DHL/Fedex is going to be $$$ specially for something that weighs so much. I believe there is a place on their websites that you can estimate the shipping cost based on box size and weight. check it out.


----------

